# What caught my eye this year



## quietaustralian (Dec 14, 2011)

The year will shortly be coming close and I'm interested to know what caught your eye over the last 12 months.

I missed quite a few threads so I didn't see all the plants posted on the forum. There are hundreds of plants that I liked this year.These are some that caught my eye.

I don't expect this thread to be a competition but let us know "What caught your eye?"

*Paph Kolosand 'Green Dragon'*
There is another photo of this plant on the forum but I couldn't find it. I don't know what to say about this other than it really appeals to me.



Ice said:


> Kolosand'Green Dragon'
> GM/TOGA GM/TPS FCC/AOS
> 
> 
> ...



I found the other pic...


SYL said:


> Kolosand "Green Dragon" FCC/AOS, GM/TPS


 



*Paph Liberty Taiwan*
I love the colour and shape of this.



John M said:


> This cross is micranthum x hangianum and it's the second bloom for me on this plant. The first time I bloomed this one was in January 2010. The quality of the bloom this time is very comparable to last time. I like that consistency. Now, to just get it bulked up enough to get multiple blooms at the same time!




*Paph dianthum*

I've never seen a dianthum this dark. When I first saw this I searched on the net for another dianthum that compares to this one in regard to colour, I haven't found one yet.



emydura said:


> In flower again although a lot later than usual. I'm a bit dissappointed I'm only getting 2 flowers on a spike. I was getting 3 flowers a spike a couple of years ago, but haven't since. Living up to its name I guess.
> 
> David



Phrag Mini Grande

Not to many Mini Grande s' I don't like. I love the colour in this one.



toddybear said:


> I can't take credit for this one! I had a lovely visit with Joanne (aka "Yoyo Jo) last week. We spent the afternoon at Paramount where I left with another 6 slippers  We had lunch at Joanne's and she was showing me her orchids, including this beauty she purchased from OL last year (I did too but mine shows no signs of blooming anytime soon  ). I hope you don't mind me sharing this one with the group Jo!




*Pleurothallis amparoana

I really liked this...

*


SlipperFan said:


> Cute little fuzzy toilet bowls!


----------



## emydura (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Mick. 

For me, Aquagems Paph Spiderman was pretty memorable.



AquaGem said:


> 76 points HCC/OSSEA...




As was Dot's Paph. Chiu-Hua Dancer



SlipperFan said:


> I had to post two final images -- I really love this plant!
> 
> All the flowers are open:
> 
> ...


----------



## emydura (Dec 14, 2011)

I always love seeing photos of Iweyshens plants. I could have chosen any but it is hard to beat these anitum hybrids.

anitum x sanderianum



iweyshen said:


> Three plants is blooming first time.This cross have same defect.The petal terminal is thin.This defect common in anitum cross sanderianum Type hybrids like Prince Edwards of York x anitum.We just can hope the plants next time bloom with strong growers can improve this defect.


----------



## Hera (Dec 14, 2011)

There too many OMG's to count this year. Good growing eveyone!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for remembering.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2011)

All I can say is, orchids are wonderful. The micranthum x hangianum is so perfect, it looks artificial.


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 14, 2011)

Mmmm. The Liberty Taiwan... and the fuzzy toilet one!  I'd like one of each, please!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 15, 2011)

How could we forget such marvels?


----------



## JC94030 (Dec 15, 2011)

All terrific. 
Interesting but not surprising that much of these are with "new" species so to speak.
I think gigantifolium crosses come out better than I would have predicted. gig X roth is nice also from the pictures I have seen.
Finally, the Liberty Taiwan is nice, but I wish the flower shape were more round (JK!).
JC


----------



## Gcroz (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm glad the OP posted the Liberty Taiwan. That one flower has been stuck in my mind as something I need for my collection. Now with legal hangianum trickling into the US, hopefully it won't be too long before we can get some legal hangianum hybrids produced. But, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know if it was originally posted this or last year, but the images of paph armeniacum growing every which way out of a moss-lined basket with flowers all over the place!

Also, the non-orchid images of someone's visit to places in I think australia? and maybe also some of the other amazing location collections


----------



## Shiva (Dec 15, 2011)

Not to forget Clark's magnificient pictures.


----------



## Clark (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you very much. I just puddled up.


----------



## nikv (Dec 16, 2011)

emydura's pics of his trek through Nepal were amazing. I showed them to several of my colleagues at work.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 16, 2011)

Excellent idea for a thread!

Highlights for me:

-John M's micranthum x hangianum

-edymura's Nepal photos

-the monster armeniacum


----------



## Heather (Dec 16, 2011)

I missed a couple of those - the fuzzy toilet bowls being one.  
Love them all but I think Dot's Chiu Hua and the Nepal pictures were my highlights.


----------



## John M (Dec 16, 2011)

Although, it was posted in 2009, paphioland's Paph. Gloria Naugle blew my mind! 







....And Dot's Paph. Vipani made my heart skip a few beats! Wow! 






Really, there's so many good growers here, I could go on and on all afternoon, naming names and reposting photos!


----------



## eggshells (Dec 16, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> I don't know if it was originally posted this or last year, but the images of paph armeniacum growing every which way out of a moss-lined basket with flowers all over the place!



Yeah It was very nice! 



JPMC said:


> This is the first year that I've had Paph. armeniacum in bloom for 12 months of the year. This is a fresh flush of blooms that should be marking the next round. It blooms most heavily in the winter but this year there were 2 blooms that lasted all summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, those were amazing!


----------



## koshki (Dec 16, 2011)

I am posting simply so I can get notified when more of these wonderful photos are posted! What a great thread!


----------



## karategirl73 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all those photos they are so great to look at!!


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 17, 2011)

I wish Chi Hua Dancer could be made windowsill-compact! It's so amazing!!!


----------



## John M (Dec 17, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> I wish Chi Hua Dancer could be made windowsill-compact! It's so amazing!!!



Maybe if it were crossed onto wilhelminiae or palawanense, the offspring would retain the elegance and beauty of CHD; but, in a more compact plant?


----------



## emydura (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, John M, that Gloria Naugle was In my mind as well but I didn’t mention it as I knew it was more than a year ago. Another I would have mentioned but I knew was also more than a year ago was your Dollgoldi ‘Charlie’.

Surely my Nepalese photos must be more than a year ago as well. They must be as I am getting itchy feet and planning my next trek. 



John M said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17725&highlight=Dollgoldi






----------



## BlazingAugust (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW!!! What a great thread to read for any newcomer! I can't wait for more pictures! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with Dot
Paph. Liberty Taiwan is breath-taking
jim


----------



## John M (Dec 17, 2011)

emydura said:


> Yes, John M, that Gloria Naugle was In my mind as well but I didn’t mention it as I knew it was more than a year ago. Another I would have mentioned but I knew was also more than a year ago was your Dollgoldi ‘Charlie’.
> 



I'm afraid that I didn't worry about when my favourites were posted. I was just thinking of what I liked. Of course, one of the plants that I LOVED was your dianthum; but, I didn't list it because it had already been featured. However, I forgot to mention it. It is SPECTACULAR! It's got the best colour and I've enjoyed drooling over the photos once again!


----------

